# 1950's Flying star ( pre schwinn ) crusier AMAZING HISTORY - $600



## snickle (Feb 10, 2012)

It's guys like this that should be run over with their own bikes.

FOR SALE:

- I HAVE A VINTAGE 1950ISH FLYING STAR BEACH CRUISER. FLYING STAR TURNED INTO SCHWINN IN THE 1960S 

http://orangecounty.craigslist.org/bik/2844057202.html


----------



## ohdeebee (Feb 10, 2012)

So if you take an Elgin frame, a Huffy ( I think) chainguard, 80's Schwinn handlebars, repop seat and Chinese tires you get a "Flying Star"? Very interesting. I didn't know that but I think I may start building them. I heard eventually Flying Stars turn in to Schwinns which is pretty neat. Kind of like a caterpillar turning into a butterfly. I wonder how long this takes? I'd better get started pretty soon. My ebay fund is getting low and I heard I can get $1000 a piece for these bikes! Even better I don't need to include the fenders, rack, or truss rods! So I can build another made up brand out of those parts! Of course I don't "know bikes" like this guy does but maybe someday I will.


----------



## snickle (Feb 11, 2012)

Hahaha thanks for the morning laugh! Yeah you can also keep it in your living room like he did as a conversation piece, just make sure it doesnt block the tv too much. Hell, who needs TV when you have that to stare at!


----------

